# age limit for adoption



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi ladies my dh and myself are thinking of adopting im 40 in july is there an age limit as im worried im to old thanks ladies xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ratsy, I moved your post over here so more folk will see it and hopefully reply  

There is no official age limit on a national scale, but most agencies do have their own guidelines.

Some places say no more than 40 or 45 years between the adopter and child, others will only consider people over 40 for an older child.

The best thing to do is phone your local agency and ask, you can apply to any agency within a 50 mile radius so you can try a few.  

There are others here who are over 40 - and I'm sure they will say hi and tell you there experiences  

Bx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

We did not finish tx till I was nearly 41.  My son was placed with us when we were both 42 and our daughter when we were both 44.  In my opinion age is a factor that is taken into account but is not the most important factor when it comes to making a match.  I know I am not the only over 40 to adopt.  As Boggy said the best thing to do is to contact your local agency to find out their guideline.


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi there
I was 40 when our son was placed and my dh 42. We have friends who have adopted in their 50's and been matched with young children. 
Age doesn't seem to be the barrier it once was or the one people fear it may be.
Good luck
C xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi ratsy

We have just finished our prep course and all the other females were aged from 40 - 44

Good luck   

x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We will be starting again for no. 2 after christmas, hubby will be 50 and I will be 46, we will be looking for 5+ again though, that is our choice.

Should have said our SW when we spoke to her would have as going for a 3-5 yr old.


----------



## minmouse (Nov 15, 2009)

Im nearly 40, and dh 50.  Its so far not been a barrier to our preferred age group of 18mths to 3 yrs.  Contact your LA, they all seem to have completely different rules but Im sure all these posts reassure it shoudlnt be an issue.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

thank you so much ladies for your replies  its very much appreciated i phoned about a month ago and the lady said i cant apply untill 6mths after tx so that will be july .so i will be posting more around then so i hope to speak to some of you then and get some advise if its ok  thanks again its given me peace of mind .soz about the post im using dh phone.ratsy xxxx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm 44 though we are adopting from overseas (in some cases the age limits are more stringent overseas but fortunately we are OK). Our agency muttered about husband's age as he's over 50 but when they realised that was not relevant for the country we're adopting from, they stopped.


----------

